# 1st Annual MS Walleye Outing



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Ralph Smith said:


> Well, more response in Sag.bay forum. Any type of list yet Bud, and how about some ideas for potluck.


I got to this forum after posting in the Warmwater Species (Saginaw Bay and rivers) section this afternoon. Please go to that forum and post your interest in coming in the MS Saginaw Bay outing and if you have a boat or need a ride and if you will be bringing something for the potluck dinner. I will update the list in that forum Sunday night.
Dennis


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

What date is everyone looking at?


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

eddiejohn4 said:


> What date is everyone looking at?


Sat. June 16


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Dang that lets me out. I work that weekend. it figures


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

blk82072 said:


> I would love to do this but my little boat will in no way take the big water, if any one needs a rider I am in!


It will give you a chance to use the "free" jigs I mailed you.........:lol: :lol:


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Thought I'd post this here to for anyone.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by Buddwiser
Heres the listing of the owners and riders up to this point:

SPARTY8607 with Craig M and partner
Buddwiser with Ralph Smith and Joe
Walleyeman & family with Riverlady
Tom 22 with Fishfanatic
LuckyDog with Joe R and Fieldwalker
Enigma with 1Wildchild (tentative)
Walleyeallx
Mister Ed
Reel Screamer
wcalcattera
Mister Twister & crew?
MichiganOutdoorFan & crew

As for food, the following have volunterred:

Ralph Smith..sloopy joe
Walleyeman2006..smoked turkey
Craig M...buffalo burgers
Buddwiser..potatoe salad

If I have missed anyone or left something out or you want to bring some type of food, please do no hesitate to let me know. It appears that we will have room for a few more riders so if you should know of anyone who wants to go, 
bring them along. I don't have a slip # but I will be staying in the boat overnight on the 15th. If you are in the area, look me up. Also doing the same for the tourney on the 9th. 


Dennis, I just got off the phone with the lady at Linwood beach Marina(Hoyles) . They have 3 pavillions, one out by point near lakeshore, one up by main bld. and marina, and one at campground. The one that is out at point doesn't have elec.,(and if weather is bad could be pretty windy), but other 2 do. The Flint steelheaders tourney going on that day may use one by bld. She just called me back, and said we could use the one at campground, it has electricity too for plugging in crockpots or roasters. No cost. She will put up a sign if we know about what time we want to meet and eat since they don't really reserve them. They open at 6 a.m. for bait and such, and have a walk in cooler we can leave any food in that we will later be cooking I thought that was real nice of them. I told her I'd give her a call on roughly time. She will be camping right across from the pavillion. Oh yeah, Joe and I was bringing pies from Judy's also. Also there is no fish cleaning station anywhere there, so not sure yet where you'd clean fish, or just take home and do it. They're working on getting it back open, but not sure when. Drop me a pm Dennis, or give her a call. Not sure what the consensus would be on a time? maybe 1 or 2 p.m.????

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## SPARTY8607 (Dec 11, 2002)

I'll bring my piece of plywood and my fillet knife and clean those fish right on the front desk in the office HAHA. No really, I will have a camp site there so I will clean all the fish there if everyone wants me to. Prey the hatch doesn't go full swing, I have already heard of some guys seeing them on the surface. Hopefully it will be over by then if the warm weather continues for us.

Chris


----------

